# Need watering ideas



## ston-loc

So check it out. All of my plants are literally needing insane amounts of water. So check it out. The front left one in the first pic for example. This pic was last night like 5pm'ish. I had watered that seven gallon smart pot with 2gallons of ph'd water around 3pm. 2nd pic is what it looked like getting home from work at 330pm today. 

Any of you have some kind of system set up? Like a drip system or something of the sort? I'm open to ideas. I mean, watering twice a day seems like it's going to be a huge pain. AND it's only JUNE!!!


----------



## ston-loc

Also, it's not just that one plant. All 5 are like this.


----------



## nouvellechef

You need much, much larger pots my friend. Or stick them in the ground. Either way your not moving these things come Sept.


----------



## ston-loc

My yard dirt is garbage, and would need to be totally worked over to plant in the ground. Larger pots I guess is an option, but i dunno...
No thoughts on watering with the current issue?

Also, last season I went with all of them in the white 5 gallon paint buckets and was still only watering once a day to day and a half in full flower. This Satori is super thirsty! But growing beautifully.


----------



## Rosebud

It is true she drinks more than any other plant that i have grown. Get some big plastic saucers under her. Water her well (over water) in the morning. If there is still water in them when you come home dump it out for the night, but I bet there won't be and standing water in your saucers.


----------



## ston-loc

Hmm, that's easily doable. Well not the morning part. I leave for work hella early, haha. Pretty much the reasoning for the post. If I wasnt working I wouldnt trip on watering twice daily. I'm just not sure even with the little bit in saucers will be enough. I agree that I don't think there would be any water when I get home from work. That will atleast help though, and I have 3 or 4 in the garage. I'll try that for the time being. 
Any thoughts on watering systems? I know I've read on here some of you going on vacation and having wick or drip systems while you are gone.


----------



## Rosebud

Bigger pots will help. Can you shade them in the hot afternoon sun?

You may just have to  try some things.


----------



## nouvellechef

You can go to Home depot and just grab the watering spikes, some black 1/4" tubing, a pump, splitter and a timer and have it pushing water in no time. Sure you could find a DIY on youtube. Pretty common. Figuring out the pumping cycles takes a few days though.


----------



## ston-loc

Yeah, I can move them to a spot that hits shade earlier. Good idea! Bigger pots would be good too. I just really wasn't expecting this amazing amount of growth! 6 footer was my largest last year. I literally have my back neighbor 10 feet away if they stand at the fence, hahaha. Not sure how this is gonna pan out :rofl: they mind their own, but not sure about having 10 footers


----------



## ston-loc

Cool, thanks NC! I'll hit the home depot and see what I can find. I have a 33gal can I refill to have ph'd water available. I'd assume I'd just have a pump inline with a hose to it? Just never done anything like that before.


----------



## nouvellechef

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks NC! I'll hit the home depot and see what I can find. I have a 33gal can I refill to have ph'd water available. I'd assume I'd just have a pump inline with a hose to it? Just never done anything like that before.



They have it all there. Be careful though. While one could thrive like Satori, the other could be drowning. Downfalls to self watering too.

Oh. And FYI. You need to prepare for something much larger than 33gal bro. Come end of season, they will drink that in a day man. Start stocking more of the depot $12, 33gal ones or get yourself something huge. Esp if you must PH your water. You will want something very very large to sustain those plants on a auto watering set-up.

I used to use a 550gal old hot tub shell for my nute mix and pump from that.


----------



## ston-loc

4 are Satori, and one is Beyond the Brain, a Satori cross. So far they are all pretty close to the same watering schedule of daily. As long as 33 gallons is enough for a day, I can refill and ph the can again daily. As of now, watering daily, the 33gallon can is lasting about 3 days, and I'll freshly mix nutrients when I feed them. Was doing every other water, but have dropped it down to once every 4 waterings. I dig hand watering, but I'm just not home enough for this. Maybe get a few more 33gallon cans to have a few ready and balanced. My tap ph is in the low 7's, so it's not way out of range. Thanks for the input man.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

ston-loc said:
			
		

> My yard dirt is garbage, and would need to be totally worked over to plant in the ground. Larger pots I guess is an option, but i dunno...
> No thoughts on watering with the current issue?
> 
> Also, last season I went with all of them in the white 5 gallon paint buckets and was still only watering once a day to day and a half in full flower. This Satori is super thirsty! But growing beautifully.



Doesnt matter what your yard dirt is. 
Dig holes for the pots and pack them tightly around with soil. They will maintain water better just doing that. 
Can even wet the surrounding dirt and it will probably help secure moisture for your plants longer itself. 

Like our gardens. Wife has a big planter box setting up 2 feet for herbs. I have a garden. Hers above ground dries out in notime even with being 10x10. Soak my garden down and it stays wet below the surface easily until the next night or 2 if the sun isnt roasting to badly.


----------



## orangesunshine

the size of the of plants are telling me that the bucket is too small for the root system and if not yet you are soon to be root bound---you are also likely to be losing soil each time you water---if you do not want to dig a big hole and supplement the soil than ---how bout just transplanting directly into the 33Gal trash can---fresh soil will retain the water and cut your watering way back---(don't forget to put holes in the bottom for drainage) you will still be able to move it around with a hand truck---it is also gonna continue to grow upwards---you can control the height by simply tying top branches to the sides of the buckets---or as i prefer to tie to bricks cause it makes it easier to till the soil in the bucket or just move the branches around without having to tie and untie---it's also alot neater


----------



## ston-loc

Spear, are you saying dig a hole, and bury the bucket in it? Am I reading that right?

Orange, I can almost gaurantee that the roots are bound already in all of them. I have five plants, and one 33gallon can right now. I'm just weighing options. Of course I could go buy some monster smart pots, or buckets. But I don't have that much soil. Or $ to spend on that much soil. Burying in the dirt just doesn't seem like it would be a benefit without a lot of tilling, and amending, unless what Spearchucker said is true. Just looking for options, cause right now I have hit a dilemma that I wasn't expecting. Keep the ideas coming! I really appreciate it!


----------



## orangesunshine

$150 @ homeboy depot you could get another 4 trash cans, and 8 bags of soil---you'll prolly be pleased with your decision come october---:icon_smile:


----------



## ston-loc

Hmmmm,,,,, now you all really having me thinking a route I never even thought to go, starting this season..... I've got them currently in a FFOF, Happy Frog mix with added perlite and worm castings now. What kind of cheaper home de-pot soil would suffice if I were to do that???


----------



## orangesunshine

you wouldn't even need to fill the all 33 gal and/or just get something 20 gal or larger to get you thru the rest of the year---


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Spear, are you saying dig a hole, and bury the bucket in it? Am I reading that right?



Yes. Bury the buckets. It will act as a good insulation boundary. 

Easy to test out on one before you go spending money you dont want to.


----------



## Rosebud

Spearchucker is right, i bet it will lower the temperature of the root ball by ten degrees or more.   Good cheap idea.


----------



## nouvellechef

Yeah. It dont need to be big $ soil. Roots and FF run about $9 a cf. Pro mix runs about $5 a cf. you only need the base medium. You can get peat bales at the depot, some lilly miller soil sweet lime for prob around $2 a cf.


----------



## ston-loc

More great info and ideas. Just out of quick info if known, how mUch soil would fill a 33gallon? Cf wise? Ill do the math. Just if you know off the top of your head...
Not sure what I'll do yet, but the brains a thinkin


----------



## nvthis

I know this sounds like a weird question, but are the pots actually drying out during the day? If it is really hot where you are, or maybe the sun is reflecting off the side of your house or whatever, the plant may droop even in a wet pot...


----------



## ston-loc

Soil is bone dry in the pots


----------



## drfting07

You need 33 gallons, which equates to just under 5 CF. Each 3.8cf bag of promix is $30 at my supplier and expands to ~7 CF. There are ~7 gallons per cf, soooo...... 7cf x 7gallons per cf equals ~50 gallons per bag. add 1 cup dolomitic lime per cubic foot of pro-mix or 7 cups per bag.

I also use mushroom compost in my mix to add to the beneficial microbes. Wet down well with water, ( i add molasses as well, @ 1Tbl per gallon) and mix throughly. I use the mix after a week or so, so the dolomitic lime is activated and my PH is stable.


----------



## drfting07

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Spearchucker is right, i bet it will lower the temperature of the root ball by ten degrees or more.   Good cheap idea.



Ive done this and it seems to help. I water about once a week, maybe twice if its been especially dry and hot. Haven't once dealt with droopy plants.


----------



## nouvellechef

7.4gal in cf. Your not far off drifting  Dont forget to subtract the rootball that will go into the new pot. Thats close too 25% of total volume in a 33gal. But like I said in a PM to Ston. Black, tall, above ground cans can present some major problems. For the same cost at $12. A 70gal baby pool at toys R Us is a much much better choice. Then just the peat bales and some super sweet fine grade lime from the depot and your set. Total cost for 3 baby pools and enough medium too fill it, would be less than $150. Thats a deal for what those monsters will yield.


----------



## orangesunshine

morning *NC* what am i missing---a baby pool is only about 2' deep---are you talking about keeping the existing buckets and a wick set up


----------



## drfting07

A wick idea is a good one too. Good tip Orange. 

Hoping i wont have to deal with this, but come july or august im going to. Heres to finding a solution stone, because what works for you i will be doing!


----------



## nouvellechef

The 70gal pools are 12" deep and 4x4 across. You take plant put of bucket, set down in medium, bang rootball to loosen up and top off baby pool. My dad uses the pools and has the same ones for like 7 years. He grows plants in them the size of a large SUV. He trellis them with 4 cynder blocks, 4x4 posts and camo snow fencing.


----------



## orangesunshine

sorry---a bit stoned and slow here---what exactly are you topping the 70 gal baby pool with---and trellis with cinder blocks----whaaaaaat


----------



## nouvellechef

Topping off with just whatever medium. Cynder block in 10x10 square, one in each corner. Then heavy duty staples to hold the netting tight to each 4x4 post in the blocks. A monster scrog basically.


----------



## orangesunshine

the monster scrog sounds awesome---as usual thanks for the edumacation


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao: ston-loc


Great info up in here...let me throw my .02

As I agree with placing pots/containers in a hole to cool root mass...But this WONT help with the rootbound..A few years back i had a 5 gallon bucket grow outback and she got RB by july..and was pretty big at the time ..I was affraid I couldnt get her out the bucket...So what Did ole 4u do????.....I cut the bucket bottom off and placed the exposed roots in the new container..Which happen to be a 32g garbage can...mojo for you my friend

:48:


----------



## ston-loc

Ok, so numbers wise, I'm confused. A 3.8cf bag of promix expands and is actually 7cf of soil? 

So I bought these today. 30gallon totes. Lower than the 33 trash cans to keep my height down. So I've never messed with mixing soil, and peat bales, etc. What general mix would you recommend for me with these 30gal totes? Promix and added lime I get. Where do peat bales come in? What are peat bales even? Haha.

Didn't have the time to stop at the depot today, but plan to tomorrow. Got home today, and the girls are all droopy already again. Gotta get this worked out ASAP! Thanks for all the great input everyone!


----------



## Rosebud

Peat moss that come in bales. It comes in big bags too.


----------



## nouvellechef

Drill lots of holes everywhere. Peat bales are stocked at the Depot this time of year outside on racks. Yes they expand to 7cf or so. The manf is "premiere". Same manf of Pro-mix. Just without the lime and myco. So just add in the lime mix good and wet it down. It really is best to wait a couple weeks at this point. But your short on time. So plant away. Doubt you will run into any probs.


----------



## ston-loc

Awesome thanks.


----------



## Rosebud

Get that peat really mixed in well. It is like watering powder, but eventually it incorporates into the mix. You can do this ston'.


----------



## ston-loc

Alrighty,,, plan made. 112cf of peat moss. Not sure the size the lime is sold in, but from what you are saying I need 112 cups. Anything else beneficial I should add at this point?

Now with this being the plan, back to watering. My tap water is in the low 7's when I PH test it. With these 5 and 7 gallon pots, I've been giving 1 1/2-2 gallons of ph adjusted water daily. When having 30 gallon pots, how much water do you big container growers give? And how often? Roughly, obviously. I mean, do you wait for the entire container to seem almost dry? Like same basic status quo of smaller containers?


----------



## nouvellechef

Fine ground lime only. If not you will have probs. Peat is generally a ph of 5. Thats why lime is needed. Here in the PNW at the Depot, it comes in 10lb bag of fine ground by Lilly Miller. $6 a bag.


----------



## ston-loc

Hope you are readily available on Pm's haha. Haven't really looked but hope our hd's are similar in NorCal. So a ton of holes on the bottom of the totes. How high up the sides should I drill holes? Inch holes on the bottome, maybe smaller holes a third up from the bottom?


----------



## nouvellechef

I would just do 1/2" holes 1/3 up and bottom would be fine. I almost forgot. The depot also has perlite in big bags, hopefully the small pebble size. If not your gonna need that too. I have tons of caterings and the restaurants are gearing up for summer. So I could days without checking in. Post your questions here and I or someone will see it. But that really it. Peat, perlite and lime. No real guideline to percantage of each of perlite/peat. Start at 25% perlite and 75% peat. Better to have awesome drainage though. So my guess it will be a bit more than that. GL. 

LOL. Wait. Once you see how cheap it is you will never buy a pre mixed medium again. But in the future, it needs couple weeks of "cook" time to get the lime starting working.


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Ston...Those girls are gonna be BIG! Good luck.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> LOL. Wait. Once you see how cheap it is you will never buy a pre mixed medium again. But in the future, it needs couple weeks of "cook" time to get the lime starting working.




Yeah...I think after this summer  ole *Ston-loc * is going to be an Organic grower and makr own soil....cant wait to see how they react

take care and be safe


----------



## drfting07

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Yeah...I think after this summer  ole *Ston-loc * is going to be an Organic grower and makr own soil....cant wait to see how they react
> 
> take care and be safe



I hope so! I went organic and have never looked back.


----------



## Rosebud

It is the only way.  Kinda kidding.


----------



## ston-loc

:rofl: what the..... Rereading my hella stoned math hahaha. Gonna swing by home depot after work today and get started. I'll keep you all posted. Thanks for all the input :48:


----------



## ston-loc

No luck at home depot. Only peat moss they had was mg with time release. No Lilly miller lime either. Heading to a different store now, grr


----------



## ston-loc

At the fourth store, finally found peat moss. The only lime I'm finding isn't specifying "fine ground". EB Stone brand. Two of the stores carried Lilly miller brand but didn't have their lime. ???


----------



## orangesunshine

prolly won't say fine ground---have a look at it---s/b similar to consistency of flour---


----------



## ston-loc

Flour?! Like it should be powdery? Eb stone brand I a sealed box and I can hear it rattle. The other stores that had it, was small rocks like 1/3 the size of bb's. None seemed powdery


----------



## orangesunshine

flour or salt---yes---when it is poured it is dusty---don't sweat it if what you got is grainer---no biggie---you can make it work---it will just take some time to break down---never done it but don't see why you couldn't just bubble it for a while in the rezzy to break it down quicker


----------



## ston-loc

Didn't get any yet. Gotta go back to HD to get perlite. Finally find peat moss, and the only perlite that store had was tiny little bags. Gonna research tonight an maybe call around to see if any other stores carry the Lilly miller lime. Not enough time in the day sheesh. Still gotta prep the containers and drill drain holes


----------



## orangesunshine

lots of this this stuff is just personal preference and i am NOT in opposition to any of *NC's* suggestions cause He Is one of those guys with mad skills that i can only ever hope to achieve---but---LOL i like larger perlite cause i recycle recycle soil and perlite breaks down just like everything else---so i have found that the larger pieces tend to stay around a little longer---in fact i believe NC actually uses rice hulls instead of perlite---i also drill my holes in the bottom of the bucket and never on the sides so no water is ever sitting when i over water or need to flush---that's always tripped me out---i ain't never seen a potted plant with holes on the side of the bucket till i came here---not even sure what the logic is LOL---


----------



## nouvellechef

Yeah. Just call around. Someone will have it. You were gonna ride it out in those pots anyhow at one point. So few days wont hurt them. Mistakes are easy to fix in veg. Flower=bad thing

And yes. I use rice hulls. I didnt say that cause I though it might overwhelm you a bit. The why and how..... But if you have a brewing supply place close. They will have big bags of them. They stomp perlite. But just not as well known and readily available.


----------



## nouvellechef

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> lots of this this stuff is just personal preference and i am NOT in opposition to any of *NC's* suggestions cause He Is one of those guys with mad skills that i can only ever hope to achieve---but---LOL i like larger perlite cause i recycle recycle soil and perlite breaks down just like everything else---so i have found that the larger pieces tend to stay around a little longer---in fact i believe NC actually uses rice hulls instead of perlite---i also drill my holes in the bottom of the bucket and never on the sides so no water is ever sitting when i over water or need to flush---that's always tripped me out---i ain't never seen a potted plant with holes on the side of the bucket till i came here---not even sure what the logic is LOL---



Airflow to the roots, great wet to dry cycle, virtually eliminates rootbound'ness. To name a few. If your ever in Eastern Wa, visit the WSU in Pullman. The horticuluture gardens are simply amazing. The PH'D lady that runs them, only uses airpots. She has 25' sequioa trees in them and swears by them.


----------



## ston-loc

Hmm, maybe I'll make a few calls on that too. HD had big bad of perlite, I just didn't buy figuring the next place would too. 

Aside from this newly decided venture. Plants are looking great. Still just as thirsty though. Hopefully get this all worked out soon.


----------



## Kushluvr

call Norcal hydro and organics! im not sure where your are, theyre in redding! i was just there last weekend and they are the costco of hydro shops!

they have it all!


----------



## ston-loc

Hey NC, is the Lilly miller lime labeled finely ground? Is does that brand have different ones? Just so I'm clear calling places. Thanks


----------



## ston-loc

Hmm, thanks kush, im actually in the bay. I didn't even think to check my hydro stores. Organic isn't tr first thing that pops to mind thinking hydro stores, haha.


----------



## orangesunshine

ok you got me---i have used smart pots and stopped cause my yield did not change---but i will try some holes in the side and hope i don't lose all my soil lol---

sorry for the hijack and jumping off track a bit *ston-loc*---:48:


----------



## nouvellechef

Here is what the bag looks like. I think it says powdered on it. Have to look later.

hxxp://www.lillymiller.com/sweeteners.html

I see alot on here about ppl having probs finding lots of diff mined organic materials, organic ferts, etc etc. we must be lucky here in WA. Cause theres a farm supply store everywhere. Theres even a worm farm that sells tea that will scare plants!


----------



## Kushluvr

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Here is what the bag looks like. I think it says powdered on it. Have to look later.
> 
> hxxp://www.lillymiller.com/sweeteners.html
> 
> I see alot on here about ppl having probs finding lots of diff mined organic materials, organic ferts, etc etc. we must be lucky here in WA. Cause theres a farm supply store everywhere. Theres even a worm farm that sells tea that will scare plants!




 :giggle: :giggle: :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Here is what the bag looks like. I think it says powdered on it. Have to look later.
> 
> hxxp://www.lillymiller.com/sweeteners.html
> 
> I see alot on here about ppl having probs finding lots of diff mined organic materials, organic ferts, etc etc. we must be lucky here in WA. Cause theres a farm supply store everywhere. Theres even a worm farm that sells tea that will scare plants!


 

yeah we are very lucky ....that worm Farm is the Largest In World...Ive grounded up lime...seem to work well...and ston-loc if the small bag perlite all ya find  is good..this goes along way...Im a have a looksee in those rice hulls...maybe get some free beer while Im there


----------



## FUM

I used a old water tank out of a trailer to catch rain water for my plants. I'm sure you could use for a drip system with that idea. Larger grow pots grows larger plants. When you transplant use soil that retains more water. Growing meds is a job that takes dailey care if you want a great product. Green blessings.


----------



## ston-loc

I know the garden takes daily care. I give daily care. My issue is that my plants have grown so well, that they have become overly high maintainence in the pots that they have out grown. 

Just picked up some lime and will be starting to mix new soil this evening. Instead of $7 for a 4lb box, scored a 50lb bag for $20  incase there's any bodies to dispose of :rofl:


----------



## nouvellechef

Fine ground? Can never have too much lime. Do at least 1c per cf of medium.


----------



## ston-loc

Yup, big bag of powder from a local hydro store.


----------



## ston-loc

$170 for 21cf of peat moss, 4cf of coarse perlite, 50lbs of lime, and 5 30gallon totes. Drilled the drainage holes in the totes yesterday. Gonna start mixing the medium tonight.


----------



## nouvellechef

Sounds about right. 72 hours after they get transplanted they are gonna take off like a rocket. Better start bending each cola over and opening up the middle. Otherwise such tall plants can create serious probs come late flower. Short and wide, IME, is beneficial outside.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks NC! For all the info in this thread. Made up my mix. Going to let it sit til this weekend for transplant. Atleast give it a couple days. Plus every day I get home, soil is bone dry. I've always transplanted when there was some moisture in the soil so everything didn't fall apart while transplanting. Probably transplant sat am. Then start tying down like crazy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

looks good *ston*


----------



## orangesunshine

looks like we got another soil convert---:woohoo: 


way to go dude---you gonna have some happy plants---:icon_smile:


----------



## grass hopper

im new to this but thought i'd suggest. have you seen the black nylon bags some nurserys use.town dept's.when planting new shrubs or trees use them sometimes as well.they come in various sizes,hold maybe 1,2,5,10+gallons and slow drip for up to a week,no worries.i'm sure you do need BIGGER pots.good luck


----------



## ston-loc

Haven't transplanted yet, but since I didn't add a bunch of additives to feed the soil, what would you recommend to feed from here out? I sure aint buying bulk quantitys of the AN that I have been feeding every 4th water. Been reading the organics section, but I'm kinda late on joining the party mid grow


----------



## orangesunshine

never too late *ston*---once you get these girls in the totes---you will want to inoculate the soil with some mycorhiza---and feed the myco teas


----------



## ston-loc

I added some mykos that I had when I mixed the soil. Not sure if enough, maybe 3 tbsp each tote.


----------



## nouvellechef

I would not try and run a ammended mix, all organic at this point. Obv, these are important, so taking large risks now, might not be the best option. Forget AN man. Too much hype on all liquid nutrients. I will smash records using straight up GH3 only. And supplement the cal/mag with 2c lime per cf of medium. Your on the right track with making a medium. So I would either use organic bottled nutrient, if your in this organic wild hair. Or just run GH3. Obv, either or means buying in bulk. Cha ching.

So does buying 15 diff bulk organic ammendments. Granted fraction of the cost of any bottled nutrient. But it takes pratice, cook time, etc.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  Ston


stay under *nouvellchef *wing bro...you are in great hands..as where I learned ...and Ill also say not to ammend yet do to the fact it will be very hot while its cooking...Ive started my soil mix for The fall grow..I like to cook for atleast 30 days.....I then store in Garbage cans for use through the winter


----------



## orangesunshine

:yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## ston-loc

5 hours of sweating in this crazy heat, and they're all transplanted and LST'd


----------



## orangesunshine

you the man dude---keep us posted with the fruits of your labor


----------



## ston-loc

Check out my GJ in my signature orange! I'll keep you all up to date in there from here on out :48:


----------



## Rosebud

You rock ston-loc, and I am a poet.

Those monsters, your not gonna know what to do with all your smoke! Looks great!


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Rose and Orange. Hoping things stay on track. Definitely not going to make the mistake of last year not keeping up with staking the taller plants once weight starts filling in. 

And Rose, pretty sure I'll find a way to make use of it all :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Question on the GH3. Maybe next year go full organic, but my situation now, I think I'll just roll through this one first. NC, or anyone else who knows. What kind of mix do you use of GH3 through veg, then flower? I'm a bit stoned, so that's possibly why I'm not finding it. I'll look more tomorrow. Also, you large container growers, how much water do you give the plants when you water? Judge by entire container or the close area of the plant, as far as how dry it is. Also, when giving nutrients, how much would I need to mix up, being that I'm in a 30gallon tote? This whole thing is throwing my OCD routine for a loop. I'll level out I'm sure, but right now I feel stressed that I'm gonna screw something up.....


----------



## orangesunshine

you be fine---can't screw this #### up---what size container do you have to mix your teas in


----------



## ston-loc

Ha! That's the question? What do I need? I have 5 gallon buckets with an air pump and stone. And I have a 33gallon can I've been keeping ph'd water in. Tell me what I need. this jump has totally made me feel like I'm starting from square one.


----------



## nouvellechef

For GH3 part. I would start with 2tb micro and 1tb grow for veg. If you think they can handle more than that. Move to 2tb of each. Thats about 1500ppm, so be careful. Just look for the tip burn. Then same ratio for flower.


----------



## tcbud

Your plants look great (congrats).

I am just gonna throw out there, I did not read the whole thread....but I see you got the transplant done and that will help a bunch on the water.

I paint some of my smaller pots (15gallon) white. The roots dont get as hot in the direct sun.  I have also wrapped them in white butcher paper before to keep pots cooler.  That was just an FYI for you in the future.  15 gallon pots get the root bound thing, but sometimes you just cant transplant like you have done here.

You gonna have crazy amounts of reefer there my friend, crazy amounts.  Get your clippers out, get your reading glasses out and dang you gonna be squinting before your done trimming.  That LST thing you are doing is gonna create so much freaking bud.   Again, looks great there Ston.


----------



## orangesunshine

where you at ston---have you watered yet---IMO---if those totes are dry they will easily take 4 -5 gal of water each---lets not mess with teas just yet till you get your watering down---use your 33 gal can and fill it approx 3/4 full of water toss in your bubbler and your pump---ph it if you want---key is watering each plant EQUALLY---do this by counting in your head while watering each tote---saturate the soil till you get some runoff---keep track of your count---do the same for each---slow steady stream of water---too fast---it will just overflow and your count means nothing---many peeps will determine when it is time to water by either droopy leaves, the weight of the bucket, or passage of time weather it needs it or not


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks for all the replies and kind words. Gave each of the totes 6gallons of water today. They're all looking pretty good. The one that wasnt LST'd at all that was in the smart pot is kind of looking a bit droopy. But I think she'll be fine. Already have a bunch of downward lst'd shoots making Uturns to the sky


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Great job *ston-loc*

I use a 40 gallon garbage can for mixing teas....But like *orangsunshine *said..I would read more on organics and finish up these girls with GH3:aok:.....*drifting  *has a great recipe


----------



## ston-loc

Just to be clear I'm on the same page, you're talking 2tbsp + 1tbsp per gallon correct?

New kind of issue/thought. It seems the old root bundle/soil is drying out but not the new soil. I've never transplanted this large of plant to be able to notice that before. I tried loosening up the root ball but seems not enough. Will this fix itself eventually? Will the roots eventually stretch out on their own ? I would assume yes. Any thoughts? Again, never transplanted this large of a plant....


----------



## nouvellechef

It will work itself out. Yes 2tb micro, 1tb grow per gal.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Chef! They're looking good aside from that


----------



## drfting07

hmmm ....30 gallon totes, i wonder....:bolt:


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, they will straighten themselves out. Can't wait for the next pic's.


----------



## ston-loc

Ok one more just for you Rose  Then updates are going in the Grow Journal  Just out of curiousity, I measured them and the area that they take up. Each one is around 5+ feet wide in its widest direction, and about 18-24 inches tall, except the initial non-lst'd one is a bit taller. The front middle plant is a Beyond The Brain, the other 4 Satoris

This picture, overhead shot. The entire area that the plants are taking up is 17 feet by 11 feet  :icon_smile:


----------



## orangesunshine

looking good *ston*---you might also consider elevating the totes off direct contact with the ground


----------



## ston-loc

Por que?


----------



## drfting07

Helps with drainage, bugs wont crawl through the holes in the bottom to munch on your soil or roots, and if you leave them there long enough, those roots will find their way through the holes and anchor themselves to the ground.


----------



## ston-loc

You see the pic I posted that ended the last page drft? :aok:


----------



## FUM

You do need larger pot's brother. larger pot's grow bigger plants. I took a water tank out of a old trailer and used it to water. Green blessings to you all.


----------



## ston-loc

FUM, I already transplanted them. The latest pics are in larger pots.


----------



## drfting07

Ston, looking great man. Im going to be transplanting soon too, not sure what size yet. a girl or two are getting culled too. keeping a white widow and 3 satoris.


----------



## orangesunshine

how's not watering 2wice a day treatin' ya lol


:icon_smile: :yay: :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Still watering once a day. I didn't loosen up the root mass enough that it's drying out, but the rest of the soil isn't. It's definitely not as bad as it was, but I'll be glad when they fully adjust and we start rockin and rollin


----------



## FUM

Oh, my bad. I sure hpoe and pray that it all works out and they all grow big and sweet for you and yours.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks FUM.

Hey, NC, or anyone else with the experience with GH3. Gave them their first today at 2tb micro and 1tb grow and 4 hours later looks like this. Tips showing burn. Never messed with adjusting nutrient amount much with what I was using cause I didn't give enough to burn them. How much should I cut back? Hearing from THG and Rose, Satori is really efficient with the nutrients and doesn't need that high of a ppm. Just not sure the best way to know how drastic to change. 1tb and .5tb per gallon? 1.5tb and 3/4tb? I don't have a meter to test ppm's.

Also, when you are using GH3, how often do you feed? With the AN nutrients I was using was about once a week in veg. Last season worked out to every other water in veg. Then in flower first 3 weeks, every other. Weeks 4-7, every water. Then just ph'd water until they finished. Any more detailed advice on how often to feed vs just water? Thanks.


----------



## nouvellechef

Thats the good burn. Now back off with no grow and just micro until you dont see tip burn on new growth. You will get a feel for it. Plenty of waterings to go.


----------



## ston-loc

Good burn? Never heard of that. Ok, will do with just the micro. What about how often?


----------



## nouvellechef

If growers dont push them to see that then back off. They will rarely achieve record yields. And outside, anything is possible. How often. IDK. Not there so its up to you. Practice, practice. Just default to little lighter doses and look fpr just that tip to burn just a bit. Like it is.


----------



## ston-loc

Ahh, gotcha. Thanks for the info. Def learning a lot already this season.


----------



## drfting07

Sweet burn, dude! Thats exactly what you want, just be sure it doesnt progress. 

Is this the new journal? I miss you on the east coast/west coast thread


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> If growers dont push them to see that then back off. They will rarely achieve record yields. And outside, anything is possible. How often. IDK. Not there so its up to you. Practice, practice. Just default to little lighter doses and look fpr just that tip to burn just a bit. Like it is.


 

I agree...practice..one strain will react diffrent than others...This is gonna be a great year 4u-ston-loc:aok:


----------



## ston-loc

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Sweet burn, dude! Thats exactly what you want, just be sure it doesnt progress.
> 
> Is this the new journal? I miss you on the east coast/west coast thread


Haha, I've been posting in the journal. Just had questions and needed help. 

Thanks 4u! I'm hoping so. At the it's going so far I'm definitely got more on the table this year than last.


----------



## Mountain209man

wats up stonny... i would recomend u get some 45 or 65 gallon smart pots and  dig a whole to set each one in. this helps water conservation and root temps and could also help from being soo tall(neighbors) good luck and things are looking nice anyway. happy burning


----------

